

Feedback needed for an iPhone app :) - zenexpense
http://itunes.apple.com/app/zenexpense/id825512914

======
owly
Love the icon design.

~~~
zenexpense
Thank you :) Did you by any chance happen to try the app aswell? Would love to
hear your feedback!

